# Quicktime 7 and Windows .... ??



## maccatalan (Apr 15, 2005)

Hello.



> Note: this could be posted as Programming topic but I try to ask a general question from a user point of view, not as a programmer. Well, actually this is not really a question either, more like a reflexion, kind of a rhetorical question. ;-)



I just watched the "WWDC 2004 - Graphics and Media State of the Union" stream from Apple.

It is a talk that introduces Tiger Media and Multimedia features: CoreAudio, CoreImage, CoreVideo and QuickTime 7.

When showing QuickTime 7, the main point of the talk seems to be that QT now is based on the OS Cocoa and CoreAudio/Image/Video technologies, and this is what allows them to achieve much higher performance, adding also some new features.

They emphasize so much on that QT7/Tiger integration that I was wondering: what about Windows ?
Windows does not have CoreAudio/Image/Video. When they talk about these technologies Apple are proud to be the "only ones" to get these things.

So will QT7 for windows exist ? If yes, will it achieve the same performance than QT7 for Tiger ?

Another question could be: what about QT7 on Panther/Jaguar, which don't have these CoreImage/Video API ?

I mean, H.264 is cool. But if I cannot share my H.264 clips with my friends where's the good ?

Have a good day,
Pierre.

Note: of course Apple will release QT7 for Windows with H.264. Maybe they will even release a QT7 or H.264 module for Panther. But the point here is about performance. They insist so much in this tight Tiger/QT7 integration that it kind of blows away the multiplatform nature of QuickTime. ;-)


----------

